# Gefälschte Absenderadressen - Wie wehre ich mich dagegen?



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Meine Email-Adresse wird von Spamprogrammen/Computervirenprogrammen als Absenderadresse missbraucht. Ich merke das meist erst dann, wenn ich entweder eine Beschwerdemail erhalte bzw. wenn die Spam an eine nicht vorhandene Email-Adresse versendet wurde, und ich die Meldung über die Nichtzustellbarkeit erhalte. Bei den Virenprogrammen ist mir das zwar eigentlich wurscht, aber bei den Nazi-Spams, die zur Zeit unterwegs sind, empfinde ich das als Rufschädigung (ich sage hier lieber nicht, was ich von den Nazi-Spammern denke), weil meine Email-Adresse meinen echten Vor- und Zunamen enthält. Wie kann ich mich am besten gegen den Missbrauch meiner Email-Adresse wehren? Bin am Überlegen, die betroffene Mailadresse zu löschen. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja 'ne bessere Lösung.


----------



## virenscanner (11 Juni 2004)

> Bin am Überlegen, die betroffene Mailadresse zu löschen. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja 'ne bessere Lösung.


Es ergibt sich überhaupt keine Lösung Deines "Problems", wenn Du diese Mail-Adresse löscht.
Die angesprochenen Viren/SPAM/etc.. - Mails gehen dann nach wie vor mit dieser (Deiner dann nicht mehr existenten) Mail-Adresse raus.
Der Unterschied ist dann nur, dass Du die Bounces und Beschwerdemails nicht mehr zu sehen bekommst. An "Deinem eigentlichen Problem" ändert sich aber durch dieses "Nicht-mehr-sehen" nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*@Virenscanner*

Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Dank deines besseren Wissens habe ich erkannt, dass meine Lösung keine Lösung ist. Und ausserdem ist eine Rufschädigung durch den Missbrauch von Email-Adressen ja nach deiner allgemeingültigen Meinung auch gar kein Problem. Somit bedarf es auch keiner Lösung, weil es ja gar kein Problem gibt.


----------



## virenscanner (11 Juni 2004)

> Dank deines besseren Wissens habe ich erkannt, dass meine Lösung keine Lösung ist.


Gut. 





> Und ausserdem ist eine Rufschädigung durch den Missbrauch von Email-Adressen ja nach deiner allgemeingültigen Meinung auch gar kein Problem.


Falsch. Es ist meiner Auffassung nach ein sehr grosses Problem.





> Somit bedarf es auch keiner Lösung, weil es ja gar kein Problem gibt.


Wieder falsch. Es gibt definitiv dieses Problem. Nur das Löschen der Mail-Adresse beseitigt das Problem in keinster Weise. 

Lösung? Gute Frage. Es gibt "derzeit" keine richtige Lösung. Denn dazu dürfte *jeder* Mailserver im Internet ausschließlich solche Mails akzeptieren und weiterleiten, deren Absendeadresse "verifiziert" ist. Und das ist (und wird) leider nicht der Fall (sein).


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*Nazi-Spams*

Schon mal was vom Stilmittel der Ironie gehört, du Nase?!

Und ich bin nicht der Einzige:
http://www.netscape.de/index.jsp?cid=63977408&sg=Computer_Viren_Ratgeber

gruss michi


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Juni 2004)

*Re: Nazi-Spams*



			
				Michael K. schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal was vom Stilmittel der Ironie gehört, du Nase?!



Trotz Nasenironie wirst Du allerdings keine andere Antwort erhalten.


----------

